# Ummm i need a little help remembering a webcomic



## Seion (Apr 15, 2012)

ugh im so close to figuring it out but still ......ok all i can remember is ummm its like hell or purgatory  death judges  the people some times furrys some times humans and tells them if they go to hell heaven or purgatory if its hell they are given  there own personal hell. The only one i can remember is this guy goes to hell death greets him telling him "wellcome" this is your own personal hell and then hes placed in a room with a dog with two heads one of witch is upside down  and is told "you will now feel the pain you have cuz on the animals that you have hurt" or something like that. Does anyone know at all what im talking about a link or something a name plz help its killing me


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 15, 2012)

That terrible "Jack" comic?


----------



## Seion (Apr 15, 2012)

no its different death is a girl i think


----------



## Seion (Apr 15, 2012)

like death is a furry i think but is a girl agh if only i could remember


----------



## Tybis (Apr 16, 2012)

How long ago, and where did you see it?


----------



## Seion (Apr 16, 2012)

ummm sigh shit....... like maybe two three years ago....... and where i cant reallly recall


----------



## Seion (Apr 16, 2012)

bump


----------



## Teal (Apr 16, 2012)

You sure it's not Jack?

Also please don't double post.


----------



## Sundown (Apr 20, 2012)

Maybe it's "Slightly Damned"?


----------

